# laminar flow forced convection in ducts



## zerocoled (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*Heat and Mass Transfer

dear my freainds 
i want books
on convection heat transfer 
like this book
laminar flow forced convection in ducts
please any one have good handout or this book as hard copy please *
*make it soft copy for help all people*
please help me my freinds​


----------



## مهندس طموح1 (19 مايو 2011)

i want the same book please


----------



## مهندس طموح1 (19 مايو 2011)

convection heat transfer
shah & london


----------



## سامح الفيومى (20 مايو 2011)

this book useful for air condition engineering


----------

